# Just a couple new pics



## TheSnipes (Apr 9, 2007)

First, a happy family. Dad, Mom, and baby. Let's ALL incubate the (plastic) egg! 










And my boyfriend Squeak, showing how MUCH he really loves me










Oh and Woo, sitting till doomsday on her infertile egg. This is actually immediately after I slipped another couple's newborn into her nest for adoption. She proceeded to slowly and ever so discreetly worm it under her feathers. I think she looks very wise in this picture. I wonder if she thought she was getting away with something and is much cleverer than I am.


----------



## Reti (Jul 20, 2003)

Those pics are great and funny. I can't even decide which one is my favorite.

Reti


----------



## Tilly (Feb 16, 2008)

You have some beautiful pigeons. 
The second picture is so totally Pigeon.


----------



## maryjane (Jul 15, 2006)

Great pictures, thanks for sharing. She does look especially wise and clever in that one.


----------



## Margarret (May 3, 2007)

Youch! Squeak really loves you. I have a disabled rescue named Snowflake who does that. He has drawn blood several times as my skin has gotten thin. We keep swearing we will change his name to Atilla Vanilla. He is the first pigeon I've ever had that bites like that. I'm glad to see there are others and he isn't weird after all.

Margaret


----------



## Charis (Feb 11, 2007)

I have marks all over my hands that look like pox and it's kind of embarrassing. People look at my hands suspiciously and I say, "I'm really not contagious, it's from my pigeon pecking me." I think that makes them even more suspicious. LOL
All three pictures are great. Love seeing happy birds being themselves.


----------



## Maggie-NC (Jun 22, 2005)

Oh Snipes, you made me happy! You and MJ just get the best pictures and make such good captions. The first picture is so sweet showing the little family.


----------



## pigeonmama (Jan 9, 2005)

If you look real close, you'll notice that Ms. Woo has a sly little grin on her face. 
Daryl


----------



## Dezirrae (Oct 6, 2007)

Great pix Snipes! Squeak just wants to be one with you  Or have a bit of you in his stomache? LOL. Hope it didn't hurt too much. Love the first picture too - but what did they do... all sit on one egg and leave the one next to them uncovered? Woo does look quite wise - she looks very content and sure of herself sitting pretty.

I always love seeing your photo updates


----------



## Feefo (Feb 8, 2002)

Beautiful pics, they just make me grin.

Have you noticed how quickly pigeons realise that they are not hurting you when they peck at your clothing instead of your hand? Then they make certain that they aim and the thinnest and most sensitive spot of skin they can find, just to make up for the mistake.

Cynthia


----------



## Snowbird Sue (Dec 31, 2007)

Hey Snipes, I can't help BUT grin at your pics! Also, I think I feel your pain too!  Nice looking, happy, healthy birds!


----------



## Lovebirds (Sep 6, 2002)

Love the family photo. I love to find my babies in the nest with Mom or Dad sitting on the eggs, like they are doing a really important job.


----------



## Rooster2312 (Mar 8, 2006)

Fantastic pics! Keep em coming!!

Lindi


----------



## TAWhatley (Mar 6, 2001)

Great photos, Snipes! I enjoyed them all but must agree that the Mama on the nest/baby definitely knows that she has one upped you one way or another .. it's just the look on her beautiful little face!  

Terry


----------



## mr squeaks (Apr 14, 2005)

Please tell Squeak that MR. Squeaks says congratulations on his beaking ability!

I have learned to move very quickly when MR. Squeaks does NOT want to "go" home! When in daddy mode, I just pick him up, basket and all - and the beaking begins! I quickly place him in the back corner of his home and withdraw my hand even MORE quickly! WHY? Because he has learned to come charging out at my hand the minute the basket is placed!! And, he is FAST! 

Your pictures are soooo cute. What beautiful pijies! 

I DO hope that Squeak only gives you "love" beakings...I don't get those until "mate" mode. *SIGH*  

Shi


----------



## naturegirl (Nov 7, 2005)

The middle bird there is exactly what Baby girl looks like. Love the white and lght brown onw very pretty. 

Cindy


----------

